# Caja para subwoofer



## crisgp (Ago 6, 2014)

Hola gente. Necesito hacer una caja acústica para un subwoofer de 6 pulgadas 70W RMS. Acá les dejo las imágenes de las medidas recomendadas por el fabricante.









Están las medidas para 6 pulgadas para caja sellada pero me interesa hacer con puerto y no están. Qué medidas me recomiendan ustedes aplicar para mi subwoofer además del grosor del mdf? ...


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 6, 2014)

Que tal.
Dado que tu subwoofer es pequeño quizá tenga algunas características mecánico -eléctricas que no le permitan funcionar bien en una caja ventilada, y quizá es por eso que no aparece información de su construcción. Por otra parte nadie te recomendaría una caja así al estilo adivino, puesto que se requieren una serie de parámetros para calcular el volumen de un bafle, deberías leer estos temas:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/


----------



## crisgp (Ago 6, 2014)

Aquí encontré el papel que venía en la caja del subwoofer.




Ahí están todas especificaciones técnicas y da como ejemplo dos tipos de cajas, me interesa hacer la de la izquierda. Según las espeificaciones por lo que entiendo requiere 0.22 pies cúbicos. Mi duda está con respecto al orificio de ventilación y la profundidad del mismo. No dice nada al respecto.


----------



## fabybu (Ago 7, 2014)

Hola crisgp.
Hace un tiempo quise comprar ese subwoofer pequeño pero no lo pude conseguir así que me resigné. Es dificil encontrar subwoofers chicos en Argentina. Donde pudiste conseguirlo?

Por otro lado te comento, tal cual lo que escribió osk_rin que para conocer la respuesta mas adecuada para el sub, es necesario simularlo con algún soft (como por ejemplo WinISD). 
Para simularlo es necesario cargar el driver en este soft e introducir unos parámetros característicos del mismo que lo representan. Los parámetros se llaman Thiele Small y algunos fabricantes los saben colocar en el manual. En este caso, el manual te pasa algunos pocos pero no los suficientes.

 
De todos modos, a veces difieren un poco los reales (medidos) de los que obtenemos de los manuales, por eso, siempre es necesario medirlos.

Es muy fácil gracias al tema de juanfilas, ahí está todo explicado.

Cuando los tengas te ayudamos a simularlo.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 7, 2014)

He simulado con los datos que aparecen en la hoja pero no me convence, no habra mas que los midas tu y despues ingreses los datos obtenidos al WinIsd:


----------



## crisgp (Ago 7, 2014)

fabybu dijo:


> Hola crisgp.
> Hace un tiempo quise comprar ese subwoofer pequeño pero no lo pude conseguir así que me resigné. Es dificil encontrar subwoofers chicos en Argentina. Donde pudiste conseguirlo?
> 
> Por otro lado te comento, tal cual lo que escribió osk_rin que para conocer la respuesta mas adecuada para el sub, es necesario simularlo con algún soft (como por ejemplo WinISD).
> ...



El modelo del subwoofer que tengo es el TS-V6 pero en la página de Audiopipe sólo encontré el diseño de la caja para el modelo más nuevo el TS-VR6 y TS-AR6. Pero según el manual que vino en la caja las especificaciones difieren del modelo viejo al nuevo. Voy a tratar de hacer las mediciones. Si se me complica mucho les consulto. El subwoofer lo conseguí en http://www.xenax.com.ar/, es un negocio de Córdoba capital, sólo le quedaban dos (compré uno) de cuando entraban al país, es un modelo viejo pero es lo único que pude conseguir en una marca buena. Aclaro que quiero hacer una caja para poner arriba del escritorio, no es para el auto.


----------



## crisgp (Ago 7, 2014)

Por lo que estuve viendo para hacer las mediciones es preciso conectar el parlante a un amplicador, lo cierto es que tengo este armado, que me recomendó "Fogonazo"
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530/index8.html#post904476_
Podrán ver que tiene un filtro de frecuencia variable incluido en el circuito y supongo que esto influiría en la medición. Ustedes que dicen? Tendré que utilizar otro amplificador?


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 7, 2014)

Si pudiste armar ese, bien puedes hacer un simple tda2030-2050 para hacer mediciones.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

saludos.


----------



## crisgp (Ago 7, 2014)

Pero hacer otro amplicador para medir solamente un parlante? Medio como que no da. Algo que pueda hacer como anular el filtro o algo por el estilo? Tambien tengo armado este amplificador pero tambien tiene control de grabes y agudos.
https://mega.co.nz/#!kAFk1ITR!W85xNXv2-Dz5DyZTIwLswGTOBwwm3abhiK70sHzLMu0


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 8, 2014)

Ese te sirve bien solo hay que omitir el control de tonos, sigue el esquema y encotraras la entrada directa de audio al amplificador es sencillo.

los pines centrales del potenciometro de audio ahi le puedes meter el audio directo.


----------



## fabybu (Ago 8, 2014)

crisgp, colocando los controles de tono en la posición central si puede utilizarse.
No son grandes los requerimientos de potencia del amplificador para hacer las mediciones, lo que si es esencial es que la respuesta del amplificador sea plana de 20Hz a 20KHz.

En un futuro podes armar el que pasó osk_rin y ya lo dejás separado para ese uso.


----------



## crisgp (Ago 9, 2014)

osk_rin dijo:


> Ese te sirve bien solo hay que omitir el control de tonos, sigue el esquema y encotraras la entrada directa de audio al amplificador es sencillo.
> 
> los pines centrales del potenciometro de audio ahi le puedes meter el audio directo.



Me parece que no puede ser ahí porque en los pines del potenciómetro de volumen el audio no está amplificado todavía.


----------



## crisgp (Sep 4, 2014)

Acá les dejo los parámetros de un subwoofer con el estuve probando, no es el mismo del post. Cómo hago para cargar los datos en el WinISD?

Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs  = 71.61 Hz
Re  = 8.30 ohms[dc]
Le  = 254.16 uH
L2  = 384.11 uH
R2  = 11.05 ohms
Qt  = 2.18
Qes = 4.39
Qms = 4.35
Mms = 19.15 grams
Rms = 1.840754 kg/s
Cms = 0.000266 m/N
Vas = 10.19 liters
Sd= 165.13 cm^2
Bl  = 3.829672 Tm
ETA = 0.07 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 80.49 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 29.50 grams
Diameter= 14.50 cm


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 5, 2014)

crisgp dijo:


> Acá les dejo los parámetros de un subwoofer con el estuve probando, no es el mismo del post. Cómo hago para cargar los datos en el WinISD?
> 
> Loudspeaker parameters:
> 
> ...


http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...wnload-detailed-guide-how-use-winisd-pro.html


----------



## crisgp (Sep 6, 2014)

Cargué los parámetros en el WinISD pero no me arroja ninguna curva. No sé si me faltaran algunos datos para que la haga. Los parámetro los obtuve según este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/medir-parametros-thiele-small-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/
En ningún momento menciona el cálculo de Xmax y Pe, no sé si serán necesarios para simular la caja acústica. También se puede ver que en Tuning freq. está en 0, siendo que si pruebo con alguno de los parlantes que vienen cargados en el programa este dato no aparece en 0.


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 6, 2014)

esos parametros estan mal, o el woofer es de mala malisima calidad, asi he medido unos que no se les puede simular la caja. mide el que quieres usar


----------



## crisgp (Sep 7, 2014)

Estos son los parámetros que obtuve del Audiopipe que quiero utilizar. 
Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs  = 79.08 Hz
Re  = 3.30 ohms[dc]
Le  = 444.99 uH
L2  = 2049.32 uH
R2  = 1.74 ohms
Qt  = 1.54
Qes = 2.04
Qms = 6.39
Mms = 24.38 grams
Rms = 1.895468 kg/s
Cms = 0.000166 m/N
Vas = 4.11 liters
Sd= 132.73 cm^2
Bl  = 4.431422 Tm
ETA = 0.10 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 85.77 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 19.90 grams
Diameter= 13.00 cm

Pero el WinISD me arroja una caja de 2l con estos valores y me hace lo mismo que no arroja ninguna curva, además no son ni parecidos algunos valores con los suministrados por el fabricante en el papel que me vino. Seguramente estoy midiendo mal los valores pero no sé donde está el problema.


----------



## fabybu (Sep 7, 2014)

Buenas crisgp, como escribió osk_ring, los parámetros están mal.
Estaba viendo por ejemplo que el Re que pusiste es de 3.3 ohm. ¿Cómo mediste ese valor? 
No me queda claro eso de las distintas versiones (TS-V6 - TS-VR6 y TS-AR6) pero si el sub es de doble bobina y el mismo es de 2x4 ohm ahi podés estar cometiendo un error. Si conectás las bobinas en serie tendría que rondar los 7 ohm.
También recordá que para medir el diámetro del cono tenés que tomar desde el centro de la suspensión hasta el centro del otro lado.

Cuando simulás con el winsd no te devuelve nada porque seguro alguna de las cuentas que saca le debe dar números raros. Ingresé esos valores y me dió simulando una caja cerrada -57 litros y Fsc=00Hz. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2014)

Voy a copiar acá lo que respondí antes y que fué a dar al F29 por tema duplicado:


			
				Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> El problema no son los T/S sino la calidad del parlante, que es una  porquería. Me ha sucedido lo mismo varias veces, midiendo parlantes  chinos de muy baja calidad, que solo "suenan" y boomean muchísimo pero  el WinISD no puede estimar una caja apropiada, ya que busca el volumen  que genere la respuesta mas plana posible (dentro de una cierta  tolerancia) pero con estos parlantes es imposible lograr algo  medianamente coherente.
> 
> *La única solución es que pruebes vos con una caja cerrada y le cambies  el volumen "a mano" hasta lograr algo medianamente razonable. Luego -  tal vez - podrás usar la TL para aplastar los picos.*
> 
> ...


----------



## crisgp (Sep 7, 2014)

fabybu dijo:


> Buenas crisgp, como escribió osk_ring, los parámetros están mal.
> Estaba viendo por ejemplo que el Re que pusiste es de 3.3 ohm. ¿Cómo mediste ese valor?
> No me queda claro eso de las distintas versiones (TS-V6 - TS-VR6 y TS-AR6) pero si el sub es de doble bobina y el mismo es de 2x4 ohm ahi podés estar cometiendo un error. Si conectás las bobinas en serie tendría que rondar los 7 ohm.
> También recordá que para medir el diámetro del cono tenés que tomar desde el centro de la suspensión hasta el centro del otro lado.
> ...



Bueno, haber por dónde empiezo. Los primeros parámetros que puse es de un parlante chino de marca Trooner, es el primero que utilicé para hacer las primeras mediciones, sé que están mal esos parámetros porque en otro tema del foro estuve preguntando y estaba midiendo mal los ohms, el tester me daba 9,5 ohms pero me dijeron que mida las puntas del tester y me daba 2,2 ohms al restar me da 7,3 ohms, esto lo hice después de publicar los parámetros aquí. Los que subí luego son del woofer que realmente quiero hacer la caja, el de marca Audiopipe de mejor calidad que el chino. La diferencia entre el TS-VR6 y TS-AR6, es que el primero es doble bobina y el segundo es una sola bobina, tal vez tenga otras característica pero esa es la más notable a simple vista. El TS-V6 es un modelo más viejo del TS-VR6, también doble bobina pero no se fabrica más. El error mío estuvo en conectar una sola bobina que al medir con tester me daba 5,5 y al restar los 2,2 me daba los 3,3. El error en las mediciones también se presentaba en la curva, ya que el amplificador es de 8ohms y solo conectaba una bobina de 3,3 ohms, luego me dí cuenta de esto y las puse en serie, luego voy a postear los nuevos parámetros que coinciden más con los que vinieron en el papel. El diámetro del cono los estoy midiendo bien así como dijiste. Espero no haberlos aburrido con tanto embrollo. Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 8, 2014)

Corriste la calibración del WinIsd ?? ... el primer sintoma de que esta mal calibrado es que te de valores raros de Re ....o que la impedancia minima sea muy distinta, digamos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Corriste la *calibración del WinIsd *??


   que calibración????


----------



## crisgp (Sep 8, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Corriste la calibración del WinIsd ?? ... el primer sintoma de que esta mal calibrado es que te de valores raros de Re ....o que la impedancia minima sea muy distinta, digamos...


La calibración la hice según este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/medir-parametros-thiele-small-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/
La puse en -25db aprox.

Estos son los parámetros que medí del Audiopipe con conexión de las bobinas en serie.
Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs  = 76.90 Hz
Re  = 7.30 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1131.84 uH
L2  = 2035.89 uH
R2  = 12.95 ohms
Qt  = 0.97
Qes = 1.16
Qms = 6.16
Mms = 27.76 grams
Rms = 2.175639 kg/s
Cms = 0.000154 m/N
Vas = 3.82 liters
Sd= 132.73 cm^2
Bl  = 9.203310 Tm
ETA = 0.14 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 84.10 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 19.80 grams
Diameter= 13.00 cm

Ahora necesito ayuda con el WinISD porque me da una caja con ventilación de 208,53l. Además no sé como está la curva si está bien o no.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 8, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> que calibración????



Quise decir LIMP !!!!!!!! ... me traiciono el Aleman, disculpen !!!

La calibracion a la que me refiero es a la que ambos canales deben estar iguales ( que no es facil en algunas placas ) .
Es un parlante extraño ... el Vas sumamente pequeño y el Qt es "berreta" ... de ahi que de un volumen tan alto .



Termino de simularlo en winisd y ahi se ve claramente porque NO sugieren caja abierta.... solo da algo decente con caja cerrada....


----------



## crisgp (Sep 8, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Quise decir LIMP !!!!!!!! ... me traiciono el Aleman, disculpen !!!
> 
> La calibracion a la que me refiero es a la que ambos canales deben estar iguales ( que no es facil en algunas placas ) .
> Es un parlante extraño ... el Vas sumamente pequeño y el Qt es "berreta" ... de ahi que de un volumen tan alto .
> ...



Sí, estaba calibrada, porque me daba una pequeña diferencia en los canales, que no recuerdo bien, pero era algo de unos 0.05db más o menos. Que "No sugieren caja abierta", te refieres a la imagen de las medidas que subí al principio del post?


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 9, 2014)

Claro! si ves la simulacion no hay forma de lograr una respuesta decente con volumen de caja "normal" ....


----------



## crisgp (Sep 9, 2014)

fabybu dijo:


> crisgp, colocando los controles de tono en la posición central si puede utilizarse.
> No son grandes los requerimientos de potencia del amplificador para hacer las mediciones, lo que si es esencial es que la respuesta del amplificador sea plana de 20Hz a 20KHz....



Creo que las variaciones en las mediciones se debe un poco al amplificador que estoy utilizando, que tiene control de grabes y agudos, las últimas que postie fueron con los potes a la mitad. Aquí les dejo con ambos potes al máximo.
Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs  = 68.48 Hz
Re  = 7.30 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1161.49 uH
L2  = 2094.10 uH
R2  = 12.82 ohms
Qt  = 0.83
Qes = 0.99
Qms = 5.16
Mms = 44.49 grams
Rms = 3.712553 kg/s
Cms = 0.000121 m/N
Vas = 3.00 liters
Sd= 132.73 cm^2
Bl  = 11.905804 Tm
ETA = 0.09 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 82.24 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 19.80 grams
Diameter= 13.00 cm

Simulando con el WinISD me dió una caja de cerrada de 17,6l y una con ventilación de unos 31,52l. Pero no sé entender bien las curvas que me da el WinISD y tampoco si estoy cargando bien los datos. Podrían corroborar esto? Muchas gracias.


----------



## fabybu (Sep 9, 2014)

crisgp dijo:


> Creo que las variaciones en las mediciones se debe un poco al amplificador que estoy utilizando, que tiene control de grabes y agudos, las últimas que postie fueron con los potes a la mitad. Aquí les dejo con ambos potes al máximo.



Es que las mediciones las tenés que hacer con los potenciómetros del control de tonos en la posición central.
Cuando los potes están en el medio es como si no existieran en el circuito (o sea, dejan la respuesta plana). Colocándolos al máximos vas a tener refuerzos en los extremos de las bandas.



crisgp dijo:


> Simulando con el WinISD me dió una caja de cerrada de 17,6l y una con ventilación de unos 31,52l. Pero no sé entender bien las curvas que me da el WinISD y tampoco si estoy cargando bien los datos. Podrían corroborar esto? Muchas gracias.



Simulé el driver con estos últimos parámetros que pusiste. Las gráficas me dan igual a vos (supongo, porque me dan los mismo litros de aire para el caso de caja cerrada y Bass reflex).
La Bass Reflex da horrible. La cerrada es mas linda pero llega hasta los 65Hz aprox (o sea que mas que subwoofer sería un woofer).
Cuando la caja es cerrada podés hacer unos "artilugios" con electrónica extra para llevar la gráfica para donde quieras. Aunque esto implica otro montón de cosas.
Si bien aún nunca utilicé la transformación de Linkwitz, te cuento que cancela los polos del bafle (caja + parlante) con ceros propios de la función transferencia del filtro. Esto implica que cada década que bajas en frecuencia tenes que duplicar la potencia que debes entregarle al bafle para producir el mismo efecto sonoro.

​ 
En el gráfico puse un caso extremo donde querés llevar la respuesta del bafle hasta una fc=20Hz (esto es imposible para este caso pero es a modo de ejemplo).

Igual, me suenan raro los parámetros que te da el parlante. Me extraña que sean tan distintos a los de la hoja del fabricante.

Lo que yo hago para la medición es realizar la prueba varias veces, le voy cambiando la masa agregada y un poquito el volumen. Finalmente hago un promedio y casi siempre me dan parecidos a los de los fabricantes.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 9, 2014)

Dejate de cosas y arma un amplificador sencillo para medicion TDA2040-2050, ayudate tantito......


----------



## crisgp (Sep 9, 2014)

osk_rin dijo:


> Dejate de cosas y arma un amplificador sencillo para medicion TDA2040-2050, ayudate tantito......


La verdad que no me va a quedar otra que hacer un amplificador para pruebas porque se me está complicando más de lo que pensaba para hacer una caja para un parlante.
En este enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-bridge-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/ que me pusiste anteriormente ví que hay que hay dos para hacer, uno que dice bridge y otro que dice simple. Cual debería hacer?


----------



## osk_rin (Sep 10, 2014)

Monta el Simple, el bridge NO funciona para eso.


----------



## crisgp (Sep 29, 2014)

osk_rin dijo:


> Dejate de cosas y arma un amplificador sencillo para medicion TDA2040-2050, ayudate tantito......



Hola gente, armé el amplificador simple en mono con el TDA2050 y estos son los parámetros que medí con corte en 1kHz.
Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs  = 74.71 Hz
Re  = 7.30 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1488.89 uH
L2  = 2287.61 uH
R2  = 5.08 ohms
Qt  = 0.86
Qes = 1.02
Qms = 5.21
Mms = 35.84 grams
Rms = 3.225933 kg/s
Cms = 0.000127 m/N
Vas = 3.13 liters
Sd= 132.73 cm^2
Bl  = 10.950018 Tm
ETA = 0.12 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 83.39 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 19.80 grams
Diameter= 13.00 cm

El WinISD me dio una caja cerrada de 31,08l y una con ventilación de 40,79l. Pueden verificar esto? También les dejo una imagen de la medición en el Limp. Gracias muchachos.


----------



## osk_rin (Oct 2, 2014)

Cargue los datos de tus mediciones, y simule esta caja con las siguientes medidas: 



Esta sintonizado por debajo de su FS y tiene un lowpass de 100hz.... pero bueno creo que no esta taaan mal 
saludos.


----------



## crisgp (Oct 2, 2014)

Entonces creo que estoy cargando mal los datos en el WinISD porque la curva no me dio ni parecida.


----------



## osk_rin (Oct 2, 2014)

Lo que sucede es que el programa te calgula una caja en automatico, si te fijas en la imagen, los litros y la frecuencia de corte yo los agregue y por igual meti un filtro pasabajos.


----------



## detrakx (Oct 2, 2014)

Osk_rin en la simulacion la sintonizacion esta demasiado baja,  lo ideal seria subirla un poco mas y que la respuesta quede lo mas pareja posible.


----------



## osk_rin (Oct 2, 2014)

detrakx dijo:


> Osk_rin en la simulacion la sintonizacion esta demasiado baja,  lo ideal seria subirla un poco mas y que la respuesta quede lo mas pareja posible.


Entiendo tu punto, solo carga los datos en en Winisd y simulas , y tratas de ajustarla sin filtro de transformacion


----------



## crisgp (Oct 6, 2014)

En la caja que me vino el parlante dice que la frecuencia de respuesta es de 60-3000Hz. ¿Debería sintonizar la caja en 60Hz? Pregunto con el objetivo de obtener las mínimas frecuencias posibles que provee el parlante. Otra pregunta. Cual debería ser el grosor de mdf a utilizar? Gracias.


----------



## crisgp (Nov 3, 2014)

Cómo ven la curva del parlante? Porque busco hacer el menor tamaño de caja posible sin que afecte tanto el rendimiento pero como no sé bien comprender la curva por eso les pregunto. Saludos a todos.


----------



## jorger (Nov 5, 2014)

crisgp dijo:


> Cómo ven la curva del parlante? Porque busco hacer el menor tamaño de caja posible sin que afecte tanto el rendimiento pero como no sé bien comprender la curva por eso les pregunto. Saludos a todos.


Puede que no sea el mas indicado para responder. Pero te diré algunas cosillas.
1- Esa caja la veo demasiado grande para un 6".. 24L es un tanto exagerado. Además se ve que con ese diseño el altavoz trabaja forzado. No hay mas que ver la curva de la respuesta.. va haciendo "S". Yo probaria con un volumen más conservador, no más allá de los 16L. Y sintonizar arriba de los 60Hz.

2- La respuesta en frecuencia no lo es todo. Como poco, habría que ver las curvas de group delay por un lado, y las curvas de impedancia y excursión del cono por otro lado. Estas dos ultimas para poder determinar el comportamiento del cono y ver hasta qué punto puede trabajar sin peligro a que haga cosas extrañas y sin que se pase de Xmax. Y dado que altavoces como el tuyo no suelen superar los 5mm de Xmax (total), debes tener mucho ojo con eso. 
Pero de antemano ya te digo que te puedes ir olvidando de usarlo como subwoofer, compi.
Un saludo.


----------



## crisgp (Nov 5, 2014)

jorger dijo:


> Puede que no sea el mas indicado para responder. Pero te diré algunas cosillas.
> 1- Esa caja la veo demasiado grande para un 6".. 24L es un tanto exagerado. Además se ve que con ese diseño el altavoz trabaja forzado. No hay mas que ver la curva de la respuesta.. va haciendo "S". Yo probaria con un volumen más conservador, no más allá de los 16L. Y sintonizar arriba de los 60Hz.
> 
> 2- La respuesta en frecuencia no lo es todo. Como poco, habría que ver las curvas de group delay por un lado, y las curvas de impedancia y excursión del cono por otro lado. Estas dos ultimas para poder determinar el comportamiento del cono y ver hasta qué punto puede trabajar sin peligro a que haga cosas extrañas y sin que se pase de Xmax. Y dado que altavoces como el tuyo no suelen superar los 5mm de Xmax (total), debes tener mucho ojo con eso.
> ...



Acá dejo las capturas de las curvas que pediste amigo, realizadas con una caja de 16 litros y sintonizada en 60hz. Espero tu respuesta. Saludos.


----------



## detrakx (Nov 5, 2014)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Jorger, un 6" no es lo mas indicado para usar como Sub, por el tamaño moderado y por el bajo Xmax, en cuanto empiece a excursionar demasiado la distorsion se incrementa de manera abrupta.
Mas bien sacrificar un poco las bajas frecuencias, achicar la caja levantar la sintonizacion y lograr una respuesta pareja.


----------



## crisgp (Nov 5, 2014)

Acá les dejo el archivo de WinISD para que lo simulen.


----------



## detrakx (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahi simule y este me parece el compromiso adecuado entre el volumen de la caja y la sintonizacion.


----------



## juliangp (Nov 5, 2014)

Ablandaste el parlante? a mi con el Audiopipe TS-VR12 me cambiaron un montón los parámetros con un ablande de 2 horas a 1cm de excursión pico. Se ablanda la suspensión,baja FS, mejoran un poco qts, qes , qms y aumenta la sensibilidad. Aunque no esperes maravillas.


----------



## crisgp (Nov 5, 2014)

La verdad que más de 10 minutos no lo estuve probando. En la caja de cartón que me vino el parlante dice que trabaja de 60hz a 3khz, así no lo voy a sintonizar a menos de esa frecuencia. Otra consulta, las dimensiones de los lados base x altura x profundidad no importan que sean distintas mientras se respeten los litros?


----------



## juliangp (Nov 5, 2014)

Yo te recomendaría ablandarlo un poco, han hablado aquí en el foro sobre que es una estupidez, pero creeme que realmente se nota en estos Audio Pipe. Las dimensiones de la caja deben respetar los litros pero en algo influyen las dimensiones de los lados, muchos las calculan basándose en el número áureo (irracional) para tener relaciones entre los lados. Esto ayuda en lo que son reflexiones internas y estéticamente...


----------



## crisgp (Nov 5, 2014)

Que grosor de mdf debería utilizar? 12mm? 15mm?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2014)

crisgp dijo:


> La verdad que más de 10 minutos no lo estuve probando. En la caja de cartón que me vino el parlante dice que trabaja de 60hz a 3khz, así no lo voy a sintonizar a menos de esa frecuencia.


Mejor seguí *el tutorial de juanfilas* sobre como medir los parámetros T/S, por que la Fs es clave para saber donde sintonizarlo, y al problema lo resolvés armando UN CABLE que vale monedas...


----------



## detrakx (Nov 6, 2014)

MDF de 15 o 18mm va muy bien.


----------



## crisgp (Nov 6, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mejor seguí *el tutorial de juanfilas* sobre como medir los parámetros T/S, por que la Fs es clave para saber donde sintonizarlo, y al problema lo resolvés armando UN CABLE que vale monedas...



Ya hice todo eso, en mis comentarios anteriores publiqué los parámetros incluso en los últimos postié el archivo de winISD con los parámetros del parlante, pero el programa me arroja más de 30 litros y menos de 50hz de sintonización, cuando el parlante tiene una frecuencia mínina de 60hz. Por eso se presentaron mis dudas.


----------



## juliangp (Nov 6, 2014)

Lo podes sintonizar mas abajo pero tenes que tener muuucho cuidado con la excursión,  y le podes extraer menos potencia. O lo podes sintonizar a fs pero seguro te va a quedar un gran pico


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2014)

crisgp dijo:


> Ypero el programa me arroja más de 30 litros y menos de 50hz de sintonización, cuando el parlante tiene una frecuencia mínina de 60hz.


De donde sacás eso de la "frecuencia mínima"???? Eso no existe!!!!
A vos lo que te tiene que importar son los 75Hz de Fs que tiene ese parlante (y un EBP=66 que pinta mas para caja cerrada que para BR).
Si para BR te dá cosas raras, solo podrás usarlo en caja cerrada, sabiendo que vas a tener una Fb >> 75Hz (va a andar por los 100Hz maso) y un Qtc >> 1... lo que puede no ser taaan malo si pretendés compensar un poco el baffle-step.
O sea... no hay que dar mas vueltas. El parlante es lo que es y la única forma de mejorarlo es: o comprás otro o le metés la LT... y no hay mas... está claro?


----------



## crisgp (Nov 15, 2014)

Hola gente acá les dejo las mediciones anteriores para que las comparen con las mediciones nuevas que he hecho con un uso del parlante de unas 3 horas. Algunos valores han bajado. Que opinan? La verdad es que me están mareando con los comentarios, sólo quiero saber que me conviene más si cerrada o abierta. Saludos a todos.

Con corte en 1KHz

Mediciones 06/10/14 (parlante nuevo sin uso)

Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs  = 76.79 Hz
Re  = 7.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1821.46 uH
L2  = 4460.43 uH
R2  = 6.02 ohms
Qt  = 0.75
Qes = 0.87
Qms = 5.26
Mms = 22.41 grams
Rms = 2.054865 kg/s
Cms = 0.000192 m/N
Vas = 4.74 liters
Sd= 132.73 cm^2
Bl  = 9.318046 Tm
ETA = 0.24 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 86.43 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 19.50 grams
Diameter= 13.00 cm


Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs  = 76.90 Hz
Re  = 7.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1783.02 uH
L2  = 3499.50 uH
R2  = 5.44 ohms
Qt  = 0.76
Qes = 0.89
Qms = 5.26
Mms = 20.05 grams
Rms = 1.842795 kg/s
Cms = 0.000214 m/N
Vas = 5.29 liters
Sd= 132.73 cm^2
Bl  = 8.718399 Tm
ETA = 0.26 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 86.82 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 20.10 grams
Diameter= 13.00 cm



Nuevas mediciones 15/11/14 (parlante con uso de unas 3 horas)

Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs  = 72.34 Hz
Re  = 7.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1860.13 uH
L2  = 4811.34 uH
R2  = 5.95 ohms
Qt  = 0.74
Qes = 0.86
Qms = 5.23
Mms = 29.16 grams
Rms = 2.532480 kg/s
Cms = 0.000166 m/N
Vas = 4.11 liters
Sd= 132.73 cm^2
Bl  = 10.387123 Tm
ETA = 0.17 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 85.09 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 19.50 grams
Diameter= 13.00 cm

Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs  = 72.24 Hz
Re  = 7.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1858.23 uH
L2  = 4768.86 uH
R2  = 5.95 ohms
Qt  = 0.73
Qes = 0.85
Qms = 5.21
Mms = 36.07 grams
Rms = 3.144101 kg/s
Cms = 0.000135 m/N
Vas = 3.33 liters
Sd= 132.73 cm^2
Bl  = 11.608069 Tm
ETA = 0.14 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 84.21 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 20.10 grams
Diameter= 13.00 cm


----------

